# Label Printer for Electricians



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2018)

I can't remember what machine I used back then but when I did a lot of control wiring we used a printer that was self laminating when placed on wires.  We had a lot of #14 & #16 stranded THHN control wiring with enough room for the PLC address.

What printer is recommended that can do THHN and larger wires, up to say 500-600MCM that would have options for self laminating?  It would also be nice to be able to label panelboards, disconnects and switchgear both inside and out.  I am hoping that the replacement cartridges are available for interior and exterior use.

Thank you.


----------



## north star (Nov 25, 2018)

*~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~*

I copied some Threads from the Mike Holt Forum.
There aren't many topics on this subject......See
this Link: *http://forums.mikeholt.com/search.php?searchid=7402851*

Like a lot of equipment \ systems these days, many
are sold, work for awhile and then when they quit
working, the purchaser finds out that that particular
model is no longer available......They are designed
to become obsolete very fast.......Also, personal
preference & "user friendliness" of the equipment
should be considered.

There's my 2 cents...

*~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~*


----------

